# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Douchen met cola voorkomt zwangerschap - Blog.nl

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

<img src=http://news.google.nl/news?imgefp=BhNgLGPIpUQJ&imgurl=www.depers.nl/beeld/w178/2008/200808/20080828/sperm.zaadcellen.335.jpg width=80 height=53 alt="" border=1>
DePers.nl
<img alt="" height="1" width="1">
*Douchen met cola voorkomt zwangerschap*
*Blog.nl - 6 uur geleden*
Pil vergeten en toch gisterenavond flink van bil gegaan? Snel naar de supermarkt, om een fles cola te scoren. En daarna goed spoelen, met het bruine goedje was je namelijk snel en effectief alle actieve spermacellen uit je vagina. *...*
Frisdrankdouche is geen anticonceptie Blik op Nieuws
Cola doodt geen zaadcellen Algemeen Dagblad
NOS.nl - RTL Nieuws - Teleac Radio - Blog.nl
*alle 21 soortgelijke*


Lees verder...

----------


## Nikky278

Een "zwak zaaddodend effect"... Ik zou het toch maar bij de morning afterpil houden... Toch iets veiliger.

Xx

----------

